# Hungarian recipes



## ebshumidors (May 13, 2008)

Here is a link to some Hungarian recipes.  You can google for translation or if you know somebody, even better.  Otherwise, let me know, I muddle through since my grandparents spoke it.

http://www.grocceni.com/disznovagas.html


----------



## richtee (May 13, 2008)

From one Hunky to another, welcome to SMF.

Now- head over to the Roll Call forum and introduce yerself like yer Mom tought ya to  ;{)  Smoker type, location, experience, etc. Helps us answer questions, should ya have any!


----------



## coyote (May 22, 2008)

Wtf???????


----------



## ronp (May 22, 2008)

SPAM!!! I reported it!


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

It's NOT SPAM. It's in Hungarian.


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

I grew up eating alot of that WTF. Great stuff!


----------



## triman22000 (May 22, 2008)

You mean Hungarian spam? does it taste good?

Wish it was in english though


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

Me too. I have not tried Bablefish or any converters on anything yet. I have alot of those recipes in a book in English. Have posted some family favorites here as well.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (May 22, 2008)

There is a place up in the top right corner that you can click and it will translate the page into German. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The community I live in I have a much better chance of finding someone who can work with German rather than Hungarian.


----------



## coyote (May 22, 2008)

no, last night the person that started this thread and replied to a bunch of others. was spaming. wowgold was the moto link to click on. and warworlds gold.I see that it has been deleted..


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

Ahhhh  OK...my bad. I actually traded a few emails with the guy...seemed cool... wonder if someone hijacked his acct? Anyway... thanks for the headsup.


----------



## ronp (May 22, 2008)

"wowgold was the moto link to click on. and warworlds gold.I see that it has been deleted.."


After reading a few posts with that crap I reported it.


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 22, 2008)

Not sure Rich, but i do know he has responded on some of my earilier posts.
Andy.


----------



## tj buffalo (May 25, 2008)

Searching the site, I found that if you delete part of the URL and go to http://www.grocceni.com/ there is a pair of buttons in the top right corner that switch between Magyar (Hungarian) and English. You can navigate around from there.


----------



## fritz (May 25, 2008)

Thanks TJ!!


----------



## richtee (May 25, 2008)

Cool!  Check the sausage section..."pigkilling"   LOL


----------



## ebshumidors (Jun 1, 2008)

Folks,
I wasn't spamming.  I was trying to share what I found on Hungarian sausages and bacon.  I made a batch of the smoked sausage and will share the pics when I upload them from home.  I had a woman at church that speaks Hungarian help me out with some of the translations and I am waiting on the local packer to come up with some pork bellies to make regular, Hungarian and paprika bacon.  also, kudos to the pork loin links.  I made one with an andouille cornbread stuffing.  I used Emeril's from food tv turkey recipe.  Anyway, what was the spamming in the post?  I'm confused on that.


----------



## richtee (Jun 1, 2008)

Evidently a spammer attached a post to your thread...and that post has since been vaporized by the mods... no worries EB  :{)


----------



## supervman (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone know what Galuska is? 
Also, they say serve w mixed pickles - what is that? Pickled Veggies?


----------



## ebshumidors (Jun 3, 2008)

Galuska is cabbage and noodles.  Here's June Meyer's recipe.  I skip the sour cream and ground beef and use a little chopped bacon unless I have some Hunky sausage.  Pickled vegetables would go well with it.
http://homepage.interaccess.com/~june4/haluska.html


----------



## supervman (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks! 
I got some excellent recipes off of her recipe page. 
Some definate similarities to Czech food my Grandmother made.


----------



## richtee (Jun 3, 2008)

Czechs, Poles, Romanians...the eastern European crowd. All great foods!


----------

